# How to sell a car? Help!



## Helenamorillon

Hi everybody ... I just have a question. I am selling my car and I don't know how to do it in Dubai.

I just can give the car to anyone who comes with the money? Or have I to write a kind of contract or is there something to do with the insurance? Has the buyer to have his own insurance before leaving with my car?

Well, I don't want troubles just before leaving Dubai  so if anybody has a experience, it would be nice to give me some information ...

Thanks


----------



## Sumair

First Step:

You have to arrange the buyer , whether through contacts or dealers, you can visit the car dealers and check the offers for your car.

"" Special Instructions if you are Buying/Selling a car. This can be done at the Eppco Tasjeel Centres



If you are buying a second-hand car from a private individual, then the person selling the car must accompany you to the Registration Centre to sign off. This is MOST IMPORTANT, as the car may NOT be re-registered if outstanding fines exist. My advice is that YOU DO NOT PAY FOR THE CAR until the previous owner has accompanied you to the Registration Centre and paid off all fines (if any). 

Here is how to do it step by step ....
Transferring Ownership of a car / Selling a Car



When selling to a buyer you do not know ONLY sell a car for Cash.

No cheques

I have heard of too many stories of cheques bouncing a couple of days after a sale and then you have no car and no money.





1. Go to insurance company and terminate the policy. They will ask for a copy of the new registration card. You may be able to transfer the policy to the new owner.
2. If policy not transferable, buyer gets insurance cover.
3. Get car tested if registration is near expiry.
4. Both parties go to Eppco Tasjeel Centre 
5. Get form. Have it filled out in one of the Typing booths, if you don’t know Arabic
6. You need :

o Registration card
o copy of drivers license (Buyer)
o copy of visa and passport (Buyer)
o Insurance certificate (Buyer)

1. Hand in at the counter for processing in Registration office (they will check for fines).
2. Go to Cashier (about 100 Dhs for transfer or 390 Dhs for new registration)
3. Hand in documents and receipt
4. Wait for new registration card (It is handy for the seller photocopy this to prove for insurance purposes that you sold the car).
5. Swap new card for payment of vehicle.

Make sure that the plastic registration card is in the new buyers name. I bought a car and somehow in the typing of the forms the seller appeared as the new owner. This then appeared on the card. Check this with someone who reads arabic. before you leave. You do not want the hassle of paying for a car and then finding out it is not in your name. I write from experience!

Seller should photocopy the card as seller is advised to send a copy showing the car is in someone else's name to insurance company.
6. Buyer gives copy of registration card to his/her insurance company. 
7.
When you sell your car get proof of the sale at the time you do it - either a photocopy of the new car registration card with the new owner's name on it, or a deregistration certificate from the police. Your insurance company can then stop the insurance on your old car and you can get a credit against the insurance on your new car for the time left on your policy. Without this proof they won't stop the insurance and you'll pay twice!

updated by Leigh Butler"


Best of Luck!





Helenamorillon said:


> Hi everybody ... I just have a question. I am selling my car and I don't know how to do it in Dubai.
> 
> I just can give the car to anyone who comes with the money? Or have I to write a kind of contract or is there something to do with the insurance? Has the buyer to have his own insurance before leaving with my car?
> 
> Well, I don't want troubles just before leaving Dubai  so if anybody has a experience, it would be nice to give me some information ...
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Helenamorillon

*Thanks*

Thank you a lot!

I printed all this and will try to memorise it! 

Yes, I am selling my used car to someone that I don't know.

Thanks again!


----------



## 112inky

Hi, Sumair that was a very long post man.. is it so long process to sell a car? ha you have memorized it well.. ha ha ha....


----------



## Sumair

112inky said:


> Hi, Sumair that was a very long post man.. is it so long process to sell a car? ha you have memorized it well.. ha ha ha....


Actually the process is not too long , but Leigh Butler author of that note made it so clear that I thought it might be helpful to others.

Other option go to Car Dealer , finalize a deal , get a down payment cash , take back your car registration plate with you, and dealer will do the rest. ( But in nowadays situation I can not suggest it )




Best Regards


----------



## Helenamorillon

Sumair said:


> Actually the process is not too long , but Leigh Butler author of that note made it so clear that I thought it might be helpful to others.
> 
> Other option go to Car Dealer , finalize a deal , get a down payment cash , take back your car registration plate with you, and dealer will do the rest. ( But in nowadays situation I can not suggest it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards


As you say ... actually Nissan stoped buying any used cars! I went there and they told me what would be the price but they don't buy any used cars as the market is saturated.


----------



## jander13

You can try 4x4 motors in Ras Al Khor auto market or any other car dealer there, I am pretty sure most of them purchase pre-owned cars for cash but i guess it kind of depends if you wanna let go of your car fast/cheap or work on it yourself and get a better deal.

You can also list it on several websites such as autodealer.ae


----------



## Helenamorillon

I spent all the day yesterday in the Auto Market and most of them don't want to buy any cars as they have plenty of them (exept a really interessting car) ... by the way it is a good time to buy a car as you can really negotiate...

And the others have proposed me a price so low that there is no space for negotiation. Maybe they don't understand my middle-european way of thinking that if I say 70k, I mean 70k. Because when they hear 70k, they understand 55K.

There was only one guy who really fell in love with my car (as I did one year ago) and he was going to give me 63k (very much for a showroom) but it is still not enough as I allready have proposals for 63k from individuals.

The situation is really bad for car sellers .... and it will be worst in the sommer!


----------



## Dubai Hokie

Does anyone know if you sell a car with 6 months left on the insurance policy, do you get a refund for the unused time of the policy if you are not replacing the car?


----------



## Sumair

Dubai Hokie said:


> Does anyone know if you sell a car with 6 months left on the insurance policy, do you get a refund for the unused time of the policy if you are not replacing the car?


It depends on the terms of the policy, normally in case of comprehensive insurance you will get the refund, but in third party limited insurance you will not.

It also depends on insurance companies , large insurance companies do but small donot.


----------



## Dubai Hokie

When selling a car to a private party, do they get new license plates, or are the existing license plates just transferred over to the new owner when they get the new registration card?


----------



## Sumair

Dubai Hokie said:


> When selling a car to a private party, do they get new license plates, or are the existing license plates just transferred over to the new owner when they get the new registration card?


The buyer will get the new license plate. The old plate on seller name will be canceled/returned.


----------

